
Ask HN: Are there ways to make money online while I search for a salaried job? - zatkin
Due to unforeseen circumstances that were not my fault, I was not given a full time offer at a software company that I was working for as an intern over the summer in San Jose.  I have been unemployed for a month now.<p>I am currently seeking a full time position at a company in the Bay Area, preferably between San Francisco and San Jose.  I have been largely unsuccessful with many companies due to an insufficient amount of experience or not being &quot;the right fit&quot;.<p>I was doing DoorDash deliveries for some time, but I am getting sick of that work because they rip their independent contractors off and the job is taking a toll on my car, which would be a nightmare to lose.  I am wondering if there are any viable ways of making money on the Internet that don&#x27;t have a lot of friction to get income, but are temporary so that I can easily leave for a salaried job.<p>Thank you for your time.
======
cocktailpeanuts
If your goal is to find a "salaried job", you should really put 100% of your
effort into it. "not the right fit" or "insufficient amount of experience" is
just a roundabout way to say you didn't pass the interview.

Think about this: EVERYONE gets their first job when they have 0 experience.
So next time when someone says you don't have enough experience take it as
meaning "your skills are not enough". This is not something you can just hope
it will fix itself while you're doing doordash work. If you really want to get
the job, be good at it by studying. From my experience it is extremely rare to
reject an obviously competent candidate for ANY reason.

------
gtirloni
Try one of the freelance websites (Upwork, Freelancer.com, etc)

~~~
zatkin
Upwork looks awesome. Thank you.

